# Marines' Parris Island gets first female commander



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2011)

*Marines' Parris Island gets first female commander*

By the CNN Wire Staff
UPDATED: 10:08 PM EDT 06.18.11

Parris Island, the South Carolina military installation that has trained thousands of young Marines, has its first female commander.

Brig. Gen. Lori Reynolds took over at a change-of-command ceremony Friday at Marine Corps Recruit Depot Parris Island.

"It's not about male or female, it's about highly qualified officers," Capt. Bernadette Newman told CNN Savannah affiliate WSAV. "The Marine Corps gets it right. It's a performance-based society, and if you look at General Reynolds' bio, she has more than enough experience to add value to this, so it is exciting."

Reynolds recently returned from a year-long deployment to Afghanistan, where she was the first woman in the Marine Corps to command units in a war zone.

The 1st Marine Expeditionary Force Headquarters Group took a base that initially fed, housed and equipped more than 10,000 Marines, and built it up to handle the troop surge of an additional 10,000 Marines and sailors into Afghanistan, the Corps said.

According to news reports, Reynolds did not mention her gender at the ceremony, and declined to make comments afterward.

"As her career progressed, she had different leadership opportunities to mold and mentor officers and enlisted of all ranks, and now she's here where she has the whole gamut of officers and enlisted, and for us it's a great opportunity," Newman told WSAV. 

"She truly knows from start to finish the Marines, and she knows every level."

Reynolds was commissioned in the Marine Corps in May 1986 after graduating from the United States Naval Academy.

She replaces Brig. Gen. Frederick M. Padilla, who received an Okinawa assignment.

Parris Island, near Beaufort, has trained enlisted late Marines since 1915. Enlisted female training began there in February 1949. Reynolds' recruiting area includes the eastern half of the United States.

From CNN.com


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

I bet shes gay.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I bet shes gay.



...or her daddy wanted a boy, or she's a whore.   Typical for a WM.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Awe. The new Marine Corps, soo special!


----------



## ceazur (Jun 20, 2011)

Fk my life


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

*Colonel Lori Reynolds*







Colonel Lori Reynolds was commissioned in the Marine Corps in  May 1986 after graduating from the United States Naval Academy.  Upon  graduation from the Basic School in 1987, 2nd Lt. Reynolds attended the  Basic Communication Officer???s Course at Quantico, Va., and was assigned  the 2502 MOS.

2nd Lt. Reynolds??? first duty assignment was with Communications  Company, Headquarters Battalion, 1st Marine Division, Camp Pendleton,  CA.  Serving initially as communications watch officer at the Base  Communication Center as part of the Fleet Assistance Program, 2nd Lt  Reynolds later returned to the Division Communications Company where she  served from May 1988 until August 1990 as communication center platoon  commander, multichannel platoon commander, Operations officer, and Radio  officer.

In August 1990, 1st Lt Reynolds was reassigned to Marine Wing  Communications Squadron 18, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, Okinawa, Japan,  and was the Detachment Alpha executive officer for nine months before  assuming command of the detachment for three months.  In August 1991,  Capt Reynolds was reassigned to the Marine Corps Systems Command in  Quantico, VA.

From September 1991 until June 1994, Capt Reynolds was a  telecommunications systems project officer at the Marine Corps Systems  Command.  While there, Capt Reynolds worked primarily on item  management, procurement, research and development, and maintenance of  Marine Corps??? communications security (COMSEC) systems.

From July 1994 to May 1995, Capt Reynolds attended the Command  and Control Systems Course, Marine Corps University, Quantico, Va.   After graduation, Capt Reynolds served as a candidate platoon commander  for Charlie Company, Officer Candidate School in Quantico.

In September 1995, Capt Reynolds returned to Camp Pendleton to  serve with the Ninth Communication Battalion, 1st Surveillance,  Reconnaissance, and Intelligence Group, I MEF.  While there, she served  as assistant operations officer and Commanding Officer Bravo Company.

From Jun 1997 to Jun 2000, Major Reynolds commanded Recruiting  Station Harrisburg PA, 4th Marine Corps District.  She attended the  Naval War College from Aug 2000 until June 2001, and from June 2001 to  May 2003, was assigned as Action Officer and Deputy Division Head for  Strategic Plans Division, Command, Control, Communications, and  Computers (C4) Department, Headquarters Marine Corps, Washington DC.

LtCol Reynolds assumed command of Ninth Communication  Battalion, I MEF on 8 June 2003 and deployed in support of Operation  Iraqi Freedom II from February 2004 to March 2005. Lt Col Reynolds  graduated from the Army War College in Carlisle, Pennsylvania in 2006.

From *Command Element | I MEF Headquarters Group*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

Much respect to the men and women who serve in the armed forces. 

*Female Engagement Team (FET)*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video










*5th female Marine to be killed in Iraq*






YouTube Video










She was 20 years old.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

Col. Lori Reynolds, commanding officer  of I Marine Headquarters Group, I Marine Expeditionary Force, meets with  her family after returning from a year-long deployment to Afghanistan,  March 10, 2011.  (Photo by Cpl. Jennifer Calaway)


----------



## minimal (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

*I Marine Expeditionary Force Headquarters Group returns from deployment*

*CAMP PENDLETON, CA, March 11, 2011
Story by Cpl. Jennifer Calaway*

MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP PENDLETON, Calif.

The last group of  Marines and sailors with I Marine Expeditionary Force Headquarters Group  returned to Camp Pendleton after a year-long deployment to Afghanistan  March 10. 

 More than one hundred family, friends and volunteers anxiously awaited their loved ones return. 

*"I am extremely proud," said Roberta Aenly, mother of Col. Lori  Reynolds*, commanding officer of I MHG. "I prayed a lot. It's kind of  hard to believe what they did over there." 

 While deployed, I MHG provided administrative, training, and logistical  support to the I Marine Expeditionary Force (FWD) command element. 

Under Reynolds' command, I MHG Marines took a base that initially fed,  housed and equipped more than 10,000 Marines, and built it up to handle  the troop surge of an additional 10,000 Marines and sailors into  Afghanistan. Reynolds is also credited for being the first female Marine  to command battlespace. 

 "As the commanding officer for I MHG, she had five battalions and a  Bahraini company that worked for her," said Lt. Col. Julie Nethercot,  the commanding officer of 9th Communications Battalion. 

 For the homecoming, the Southern California Patriot Guard motorcycle  riders accompanied the arriving buses, which added to the festive  atmosphere. 
 Joseph Lynch, a Vietnam veteran boasting military service dating back to  1948, was impressed at how the Marines were welcomed home. 

 "This is amazing," said Lynch, father of Master Sgt. Mark Lynch, the I  MHG armory chief. "Nobody welcomed us back, but this is a real party!" 

 The I MHG family readiness office organized the welcome party for the nearly 250 Marines and sailors. 

 "It's nice to know that as a family member, we are part of this brotherhood that the Marine Corps has," Aenly said.

From *http://www.i-mef.usmc.mil/external/mefhqtrsgrp/1stanglicomhg/news/news_2011_03_11.jsp*


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet she makes good pasta.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

IN YOUR _FACE,_ PICARD!​ 


minimal said:


>


----------



## Chubby (Jun 20, 2011)

So they got new commander who happens to be a woman. I hope she is as good as Captain janeway of Startrek the Voyager.


----------



## minimal (Jun 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> IN YOUR _FACE,_ PICARD!​


----------



## ceazur (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad I'm done with parris island. They probably gonna stOp the crucible an just have a 3 day bake-off


----------



## AmanBig (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> IN YOUR _FACE,_ PICARD!​



First off, you don't talk shit about Picard and if you are going to go for chicks on Voyager, need we not just go straight to Jerry Ryan's ridiculously fine ass?  That chick had a banging body and was in a damn tight bodysuit 24/7.


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I bet shes gay.


 

yup, shes gay alright.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be okay with it if I knew for certain that they hadn't lowered the bar for her.

It happens in a lot of professions. Be it firefighting, soldiers, or policing. They lower the bar.

A woman firefighter isn't required to carry as much as a man can. Great, so because a chick can't carry my unconscious body down three flights of stairs I get to die.

But hey, I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and assumed she genuinely earned it.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Once again, Curt, above and beyond!

And for Ms. Dikey Joe...

From the halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli
We fight our countries battles
In the chow hall, Px and infirmary
First to fight for right and freedom
And to be the 1st wm killed in combat
And I must keep my vag clean
We are proud to claim the title
of a dikey u.s. marine



I kid, I kid!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'd be okay with it if I knew for certain that they hadn't lowered the bar for her.
> 
> It happens in a lot of professions. Be it firefighting, soldiers, or policing. They lower the bar.
> 
> ...



Sorry, DOMS, but _your life_ is the price we have to pay to advance this society! 



oufinny said:


> First off, you don't talk shit about Picard and if you are going to go for chicks on Voyager, need we not just go straight to *Jerry Ryan's ridiculously fine ass?  That chick had a banging body and was in a damn tight bodysuit 24/7.*


----------



## Chubby (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> yup, shes gay alright.


Yes, she looks like a lesbian, I think.


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2011)

How DARE you speaketh!!!


----------

